

Continue, pivot or quit? - misterparker

I designed and built Lemonade - http://getlemonade.com - end of last year. Wondering if it's worth continuing to work on it, alter strategy on it, or just drop it? Looking for some honest feedback and opinions from the community.
======
danso
The site appears to be down?

~~~
misterparker
Really? It's up for me. are you getting an error? screenshot? Anything will
help thanks!

~~~
danso
I'm getting "Webpage not available" - the DNS lookup is failing, apparently

Verified here: <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/getlemonade.com>

------
codyguy
Your site's down.

